# Otimização ?

## freebird2

Ola galera, tranquilo ??

Andei lendo bastante, e fiquei com uma duvida sobre o chost e cflags, ambos setam a arquitetura do processador, porém, as vezes acontece de no primeiro parâmetro do chost, usarmos uma arquitetura diferente da mencionada no cflags, e então ficou a dúvida, qual delas é passada como parâmetro para o gcc ?? 

Pelo que entendi o cflags é usado apenas para otimização, o que seria esta otimização ??

Obrigado

----------

## linux-gamer

Olá colega, a variável CHOST define a arquitetura de compilação, a variável CFLAGS define as Flags utilizadas pelo CGG (ou outro compilador de sua escolha) para compilar.

----------

